# April Photo of the Month 2020



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Packing in to an 18th century style hunting camp. Cocoa, my BLM mustang is hauling in the hay, the kitchen box, and some other odds and ends.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

From 2010 - my mare and I at a cowhorse clinic - it was COLD and foggy, although the fog had lifted in the late morning.


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

one of my fav's of me and my boy. he got his first ribbon this day


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

2020 APHA filly


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

My horse and my grandbaby. This is my favorite... there's so much joy in Gbaby's expression and AJ's eyes are so kind, her expression so soft.


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond (Mar 14, 2014)

This is Jose and me from yesterday. We live out in the boonies and kind of self-isolate most of the time anyway!
Jose is one of the *most* intelligent horses I've ever known.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

My daughter and Moonshine. They had just finished their first show, and Moonshine won first place in her class!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Me and Pony.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

My lease horse--the first horse I've bonded with in 20 years. My favorite photo--st. patty's day and we were both finally comfortable enough to try a hug from her back. This was a good day.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

At a clinic almost exactly a year ago- a real turning point in building trust in our partnership and confidence that I deserved a horse as nice as her :loveshower:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been put up! Please vote!


----------

